# DIY acoustic panels 2/2



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay, here are the rest of the pics of the panel build. 

Marking out the backing for the long panels. I ended up using a circular saw
to cut these out, because it was way too much work scoring and trying to
break.











Doing the same for the 20"x20" panels...











Tried to use T50 Heavy Duty staples to attach panel backing. FAIL!
The staples only went in halfway. Ended up having to use small nails.











Having learned my lessons with the stapler I figured I would use wood glue for the other pieces. Which
of course worked well with the small nails.











Laying down completed panels on top of the OC 703 to trace out cutting line...











Fiberglass with the outlines of the cut...











3M 77 Spray adhesive to spray on the frame to hold the insulation











Completed 24" panels waiting to dry. I gave them a good hour before wrapping them with fabric.











I ordered 2 yards of material from ATS Acoustics. This is the same color as my pre-built panels that
I ordered from them years ago.











Completee panels, wrapped, stapled, and ready for mounting...











Removed center speaker to mount panels...











The 2 20x20s going up, while my boys watch an episode of 6 Million Dollar Man vs Bigfoot











Panels and speakers back in place. And Bigfoot just SLAMMED LEE MAJORS!!!











I originally built these panels just for the front to improve the soundstage. After listening in the room, these made a significant improvement. My watching a movie @ -15dB from reference was not fatiguing as it once was. It really improved the imaging and clarity. I'm not sold on YPAO so I do all my leveling manually. But it was a night and day difference. My wife who is not an Audiophile at all, loves just hanging out in the room during the day because it is so much quieter. Now that these were done, I immediately built some for my far left wall and one for the back door.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Those look VERY nice! I bought all mine factory made - 4" thick ATS for side wall first reflection panels and GIK for bass traps. If you don't have bass traps, I would highly recommend adding them. They made a huge improvement in my room.

Bass traps will need to be at least 4" and preferably 6" or more thick to be effective. A couple of inches or more of air space behind them helps. And the more individual traps in the room, the better. I have 6 of GIK Monster Traps in my 12x20x8 room. Using REW helped me decide the best place to put them and the end results.

There are several posts regarding DIY traps, including corner "super chunks" in our Home Audio Acoustics sub forum. Take a look over there for ideas.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

My room is a kind of weird shape. I should post a pic of the layout. There is only one corner where I could put bass traps, the rear right. The rear left actually has a book case and a stack of comic book boxes (unseen) in it.

In my next house, I hope to design and build the room exactly to my specs, but I kinda had to make due. I should probably post pics of my current room and the journey to get here. It's been a wonderful adventure.


----------



## Antonios (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice one mpompey.

Glass wool makes it a lot easier in terms of construction, but it is not so widely used in some parts of Southern Europe where I from. It is easier to find rockwool, polyester and sheep wool which makes DIY panels not so easily installed, as they are not so dense. And even if they are, they do not offer so much absorption in mid-high freq.

Did you use a specific hanging method?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

The back of the panels were made from hardwood wall panels. I just used sawtooth picture hangers nailed into the back.


----------

